# Guitar Pro 6 is not working!



## Black43 (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently downloaded Guitar Pro 6, looked really promising, everything was working fine until I found the RSE (Realistic Sound Engine) didn't work, causing my laptop to make this fuzzy rumbling sound. I check the sound card and drivers were updated, everything was fine on the computer, but for some reason RSE fuzzes out. This is strange as the free version's RSE worked fine, when I upgraded it didn't. Any advice?


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 2, 2013)

Make sure you're using the correct drivers in the program. Mess around with em under Sound/Audio Settings. F2 also disables RSE. Try that out as well.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 7, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> Make sure you're using the correct drivers in the program. Mess around with em under Sound/Audio Settings. F2 also disables RSE. Try that out as well.



Correct ^

Open the program and check out your preferences and settings, make sure the drivers are pointed to the right ones. Had that issue when I installed it on my laptop!


----------



## Black43 (Jul 15, 2013)

After recorrecting the drivers, it now works! Thank you for your help


----------

